# Trails im Allgäu



## radlsepp (23. Mai 2008)

Hey!

Wer von euch kennt im allgäu rund um Oberstorf aber auch im Tannheimertal und Pfronten gute Trails?
Vielleicht mit einer Auffahrt auf einer Forststraße?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!    


gruß michael


----------



## Carsten (24. Mai 2008)

hast Du mal die Sufu bemüht?
Da gibts schon einiges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlsepp (25. Mai 2008)

danke carsten!


----------



## radlsepp (25. Mai 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> hast Du mal die Sufu bemüht?
> Da gibts schon einiges




Was ist die Sufu?


----------



## Eike. (25. Mai 2008)

radlsepp schrieb:


> Was ist die Sufu?



Die Suchfunktion


----------



## Carsten (25. Mai 2008)

da kann man Stichworte wie Tannheimer, Oberstdorf oder Allgäu eingeben und bekommt alles zum Thema was im Forum jemals geschrieben wurde...fast wie bei Google


----------



## Supernobbe (26. Mai 2008)

Hi,

fahr doch mal die Pfrontner MTB Marathon Strecke, da gibt es inzwischen 3 verschieden Distanzen, einfach mal auf die Homepage vom Pfrontner Marathon schauen (Google).

Ich selber bin vor 2 Wochen die kurze Distanz gefahren, würde aber beim nächsten Mal von Nesselwang aus losradeln. Ich bin direkt am Parkplatz von Pfronten-Kappel gestartet. Da geht es dann direkt 5 KM steil Bergauf, und das mit kaltem Muskel. Als Amateur fand ich das jetzt schon heftig, die Tour ist aber auf jeden Fall sehr schön, tolle Abfahrt ins Vilstal, schöne Aussichten!

Servus und viel Spaß


----------



## radlsepp (26. Mai 2008)

Supernobbe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fahr doch mal die Pfrontner MTB Marathon Strecke, da gibt es inzwischen 3 verschieden Distanzen, einfach mal auf die Homepage vom Pfrontner Marathon schauen (Google).
> 
> ...





danke, fährst man da auch auf trails?


----------



## Supernobbe (26. Mai 2008)

radlsepp schrieb:


> danke, fährst man da auch auf trails?



Der größte Teil ist Forstwege. Laut Moser 5 Tour 35:

6,1 KM Asphalt
14,9 Forst
1,8 Karrenwege
1,1 Pfad
0,6 Schiebestrecke

Servus


----------



## tomtomba (27. Mai 2008)

Rund um Oberstdorf gibt es einige schöne Ziele. 
Von Oberstdorf auf das Fellhorn, ist relativ viel Forstweg, dann hinten runter ins Kleinwalsertal ist Schotter und gut fahrbar. 
(Tagestour) 
Von Schöllang über den Stützel zur Gaisalpe ist 80 % Schotter aber sausteil, die Abfahrt vom Stützel zur Gaisalpe ist ein relativ schwerer Trail. 
(aber nicht lang, kann man auch schieben) 
(Halbtagestour) 
Von Bolsterlang kannst Du zum Berghaus Schwaben auf Asphalt, und dann über den Wanderweg zur Bergstation der Hörnerbahn und auf der Skipiste wieder runter. (oder auf den Wirtschaftswegen) 
(Halbtagestour) 
Der Moser Allgäu gibt da relativ viel her. 

Von Hindelang gibt es ne Tour im das Wertacher Hörnle, da kommt man dann in Burgberg raus. Auffahrt am Anfang auf Asphalt, bergab zum Teil sehr anspruchsvolle Trails. 

Viel Spaß, wenn Du was neues findest freuen wir uns auf Input.  

Gruß Tom


----------



## radlsepp (27. Mai 2008)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Von Hindelang gibt es ne Tour im das Wertacher Hörnle, da kommt man dann in Burgberg raus. Auffahrt am Anfang auf Asphalt, bergab zum Teil sehr anspruchsvolle Trails.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Tom



Hey,

danke für deine Vorschläge, könntest du mir die Tour genauer beschreiben oder einen karten ausschnitt zeigen?
ich würde diese tour gerne am Wochenende fahren, wenn sie ein paar schöne Trails hat.

danke im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogi6n (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre am kommenden Sonntag mit einem Kollegen ins Allgäu (Missen-Aigis). Wir sind noch auf der Suche nach Tagestouren mit hohem Trailanteil. Kennt jemand von euch ein paar Routen (GPS vorhanden)?


----------



## Carsten (3. Juni 2008)

Nagelfluhkette, Hochgrat, Stuiben, Mittag....das sind die Stichworte...der Rest steht auf der topografischen Karte


----------



## radlsepp (3. Juni 2008)

Bogi6n schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fahre am kommenden Sonntag mit einem Kollegen ins Allgäu (Missen-Aigis). Wir sind noch auf der Suche nach Tagestouren mit hohem Trailanteil. Kennt jemand von euch ein paar Routen (GPS vorhanden)?



Hey!

War letztes Wochenende in Sonthofen, wir sind über den Grünten gefahren und über den Mittag.
Was wollt ihr den für Trails?
Vom Grünten runter, der ist einfach geil  , man sollte aber Technisch nicht ganz schlecht drauf sein. 
130mm Federweg sollten schon vorhanden sein.
Stelle heute oder morgen die Tour auf http://www.bikemap.de , dann kannst sie anschauen, ca 1200hm und 30km von Sonthofen.
Kannst ja mal schreiben was ihr fahren wollt.

Gruß michael


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (3. Juni 2008)

Ich mag die Runde über das Hochgrat und den Mittag....

Wenn Du es aber hart magst... dann kannst die Pfronten-Marathonstrecke fahren. 53 km und 1900 Hm....

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Spenglerextrem (3. Juni 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> Nagelfluhkette, Hochgrat, Stuiben, Mittag....das sind die Stichworte...der Rest steht auf der topografischen Karte




Willst du echt über die Nagelfluhkette mit dem Bike  

Kenn ich als Wanderung oder klasse Skitour, aber mit dem Bike kann ichs mir nicht so recht vorstellen.

Ich lass mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Carsten (3. Juni 2008)

und in der SuFu...

die ganze Kette kann man schon machen, besser jedoch von Immenstadt über Mittelbergalpe/Almagnmachauf den Stuiben, runter ins Gunzesrieder Tal und hinter zum Hochgrat. Dann über wieder Mittelbergalpe/Almagnmach zurück
Variation über Kemptener Naturfreundehaus möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogi6n (3. Juni 2008)

Das hört sich doch schonmal echt verlockend an. Fahrtechnik und Federweg sollten ausreichend sein  

Michael, werde dann mal nach Deiner Tour suchen. Stellst Du auch GPS Daten ein? Wie lange braucht man ungefähr für die Tour und sind die Wege einfach zu finden?

Wir wollten auf jeden Fall auch noch ne Wnaderkarte kaufen.
Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit!!!


----------



## radlsepp (3. Juni 2008)

Hey,

hier kommst du direkt zu der Tour:
http://http://www.bikemap.net/route/36099

GPS-Daten kann ich dir leider nicht geben, aber ich kann sie dir genau beschreiben, bin sie letztes Wochenende extra 2mal gefahren, weil so schön ist, besonders die Abfahrt!
wenn man Technisch gut drauf ist das so ein SPAß!!   

Von Sonthofen dürfte die Tour nur so 25km lang sein, hat ca. 1200hm, hab ich aber glaub schon mal geschrieben.

Einen ganzen Tag braucht man nicht, man kann auch noch das Fahrrad auf den Gipfel tragen (so habs ich gemacht) oder sonst noch wo hin fahren.

Kannst mir gerne noch fragen dazu stellen, Fotos sind jetzt in meinem Album reingestellt, einfach auf Fotos klicken!




gruss


----------



## Bogi6n (4. Juni 2008)

Die Bilder sehen genial aus! Leider ist der Kollege technisch nicht ganz so gut drauf, aber da muss er halt beissen  
Die Tour wird auf jeden Fall in die Planung aufgenommen. Werd mal posten, wie es gewesen ist.
Danke schonmal für den Tip!


----------



## radlsepp (4. Juni 2008)

Bogi6n schrieb:


> Leider ist der Kollege technisch nicht ganz so gut drauf, aber da muss er halt beissen
> 
> !



Ja ich bin auch nicht alles gefahren, mein Kumpel schon, ist also auf jeden Fall möglch.

gruß


----------



## flo72 (4. Juni 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> die ganze Kette kann man schon machen, besser jedoch von Immenstadt über Mittelbergalpe/Almagnmachauf den Stuiben, runter ins Gunzesrieder Tal und hinter zum Hochgrat. Dann über wieder Mittelbergalpe/Almagnmach zurück
> Variation über Kemptener Naturfreundehaus möglich



Die ganze Nagelfluhkette mit dem Bike fände ich etwas abenteuerlich. Ich denke da grad an die lustige Leiter am Steineberg. Wenn das wirklich einer machen will - ich bin dabei. Wird bestimmt lustig  

Eine normale Nagelfluh-Variante wäre 
Friedhof Immenstadt - Roß-Hütte (geiler Trail) - Talstation Hochgratbahn - übern Hochgrat zur Scheidwang-Alpe - 's Gunzesrieder Tal runter

Unschön ist da halt die langweilige Abfahrt im Gunzesrieder Tal.


Gruß

Flo


----------



## nimbin (10. Juni 2008)

im 5er + 6er moser findest du klasse trails

http://cgi.ebay.de/Moser-Bike-Guide...ryZ96456QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Moser-Bike-Guide...ryZ96456QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

